# Can you add the LED factory lights on the 2015 SL



## Pt1e (Oct 17, 2018)

All, I know this was a factory option on the 2015. Is it doable to buy the factory headlamps and have LEDs that simply? It would not be a retrofit kit but the real factory deal.


----------

